# Kenner Boats?



## jostav56 (Nov 27, 2007)

I have been searching around for a new bay boat. A friend of mine just sold his company and told me he had a 2004 19' Kenner Vision for sale.(semi tunnel hull) This boat is worth about 14k. (low hours, only ran in freshwater) He would sell it to me for around 11k. Comes with trailer.. What are 2coolers opinions on Kenners? pros cons? I have heard they have a very heavy hull as well?


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Junk boats, whats his number?


----------



## POSIDEON (Feb 11, 2006)

i just bought a 2007 19vx rolled edge kenner with a 115 opti..i love the boat...it is very smooth and dry...i was in west bay with a good chop and the boat took it with no problem and i stayed dry...my top speed was 52mph with a 4blade...i do not have a tunnel..you are getting a good deal on that boat especially if its only been in fresh water...my boat is alot lighter than the vision...i like kenners cause they have alot of storage...pm me for any other questions...good luck with your decision


----------



## speckthreat (Feb 8, 2008)

*kenner*

i have a kenner nitro 22' cc with a 150 merc which i love just as much as the places it takes me. however, it is not the shallowest running boat on the water, it is well made and has held up well. its a 2003. only trouble ive had is with the wiring on the bilge pump "almost sank it,real bad day" and the water pump sensor goes off two or three times a day saying its too hot when its not.i just throw in reverse, floor it and she straightens up. more of a quirk i guess. i have replaced the water pump assembly to fix the problem but it persist. other than that shes perfect. if i knew than what i know now i woulda bought a gulf coast or something in its category.i top out at @ 43mph


----------



## dishman (Jan 22, 2008)

What motor?


----------



## jostav56 (Nov 27, 2007)

2004 Kenner Vision 1902, white with Grey Kenner logo
2004 Trailstar single axle galvanized trailer
2004 Mercury 125 Saltwater Engine (only used in freshwater, however)

Other Options:

Minn Kota RT74 Riptide Trolling Motor 24 Volt, 74 lb. thrust with batteries
Lowrance X97 Sonar
White Bimini Top (foldup)
Boat Cover
Front Fishing Seat
Dual Pro Battery Charger on-board


----------



## D.L. (Sep 13, 2007)

Very good solid boats sounds like a steal!


----------



## dishman (Jan 22, 2008)

Write a check before someone else does.


----------



## swifty (May 13, 2005)

Have a 2004 18' Vision and pushing with a little ole 90hp. Absolutely love the boat...great for the launching alone, dry ride and great for family outings. As others have stated...write the check before somone else does.


----------



## let's talk fishin (Jan 4, 2008)

I have a Kenner 21vx and I love it great boat.


----------



## trout chaser (Oct 21, 2005)

Last summer I sold my 22 ft. gulf coast and bought a 22 ft. kenner. I like the kenner alot more.


----------



## yakfishin (Dec 8, 2005)

My 180V will float in 11" of water not 12"  found out the hard way. Great riding boat, very dry. That's a steal of a deal.
Yakfishin


----------



## canman (Feb 16, 2007)

*kENNER*

Get It Fast, Have A 02 18ft That I Love, Dry Plenty Of Room


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

i own a 2004 i love it and have fished the hell out of it in the ocean bays rivers lake u wanna know ask me


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Sounds like you should buy it....


----------



## jeepjoe (Aug 27, 2006)

got a 19' kenner, can't say enough good about it, dry ride, gets in the shallows too


----------



## thundertrout (Jun 22, 2006)

when you pick it up,let us see it!jay


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

You won't be dissapointed in the boat. Don't know much about the merc. Ours has a 150 Suzuki 4 stroke that will flat throw you out of the boat if yer not hanging on.


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

I ran a Kenner 21' V-Tunnel for years and it has ran the lower laguna, been out to Heald Bank offshore and run jugs for catfish on the lake. It was a very universal boat and the only reason I sold it was too get a boat I could do most of my fishing from as well as hunting.


----------



## wencketa (Jul 22, 2004)

*21.8 Kenner Rolled Edge.*

I have one and love it, it will run extremely shallow while on top and full throttle, look how shallow I got mine before I stuck it, and mine is not a tunnel. They are really dry and smooth boats and will handle some heavy stuff. I put trim tabs on mine and it made it even a drier ride especially when you are quater chopping waves with a strong wind. The only bad thing about a tunnel is they are not as fast as a regular hull and not quite as smooth of a ride. But that is a heck of a deal on the boat you may be getting, I would jump on it.


----------



## shoal me the money2 (Jan 10, 2008)

A friend of mine has the 21 also and we fished many tournaments out of west bay area, from palacios to the southshore many times loaded down with four guys in the boat in some heavy chop, and you guys who ever ran from palacios to southshore knows how rough it can be, 150 merc pushing about 45, not bad. If I were on the market for a boat I would lean towards a Kenner. Tight lines. Hope you get the boat.


----------



## jostav56 (Nov 27, 2007)

Bought it.. Going to pick it up next weekend.. Headed to the boat show in about an hour to get some "accesories"


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Boat show is over, the fishing show this weekend will hook you up!


----------



## Instigator (Jul 6, 2004)

I have the last Vision 21 model built by the Kenner brothers (2000). I have taken everything from tailing reds to blackfin tuna and sails in this boat. From back bays to 50 nm offshore this boat has been a workhorse. I have a 200 Optimax on it and even with a large T-top I get darn close to 3mpg on offshore trips. That burn rate along with the 60 gal tank gives me outstanding range. I have toyed with the idea of moving up to something with twins since I do fish more offshore these days, but I'm having a seriously hard time parting with this boat. It won't go as shallow as hard core flats guys want, but it get's me to a lot flats and I'd rather wade from there anyway. There were rumors that after BassPro bought out Kenner the quality dropped. It doesn't really sound like that's true from the reviews above.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Instigator said:


> There were rumors that after BassPro bought out Kenner the quality dropped. It doesn't really sound like that's true from the reviews above.


I went last weekend to look at the new ones, was very impressed. Nice trailer also. Price was high too. 19' w/150 merc 2-stroke for. 25k This had the en-lay tho, not the shell bottom.


----------



## thundertrout (Jun 22, 2006)

Fishing buddy of mine has 21ft w/150 merc and takes the chop with ease.that 21ft think its 32ft scarrab in bad stuff.i like it.jay


----------



## jostav56 (Nov 27, 2007)

I did say boat show.. whoops.. I meant fishing show.


----------

